# Help Please!!



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Have a 5.0 Mercruiser I/o.....ran it for four hours last sunday and got home and it wouldnt start....changed the starter and the celunoid on top...it just clicks when i turnt the key..any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

Check your battery and connections.

Bill


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

battery is good. connections are good. im thinkin about a short somewhere becasue the bilge pump works but the blower doesnt??? does neone know how to go about checking this..all the fuses are fine as well


----------



## Capt.Skid (Mar 12, 2006)

*Not cranking*

Run a seperate ground wire off the starter to the
neg side of your batt. Sometimes the grounding through your engine block will give way to corr. and cause a nightmare of a problem..Hope this helps.. I trust that your engine isn`t locked up.

Capt.Skid


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Capt.Skid said:


> Run a seperate ground wire off the starter to the
> neg side of your batt. Sometimes the grounding through your engine block will give way to corr. and cause a nightmare of a problem..Hope this helps.. I trust that your engine isn`t locked up.
> 
> Capt.Skid


Thanks for the tip Skid...got it runnin yesterday after many days of tinkerin...we replaced the starter and the celinoid (sp?) and that didnt help...turns out it was corrosion on connection to the starter..of course the task of cleanin the connections i had entrusted to my g/f's brother  ..his first words once we discovered the problem "man i feel like a dummy"...priceless...at least im back in the game and i just hope that was the only problem :fishing:


----------

